# Eminence alpha 15A



## dandany (Mar 9, 2010)

Buenas, quisiera hacerles una pregunta...me regalaron un moustro un alpha 15 y quiero hacerle la caja que me recomiendan??? por la freec de respuesta y resonancia estan a los 40hz y sencibilidad 97db..en la pagina dice la caja recomendada pero tengo 2 cajas ARLS de LF audio  y suenan tan tan tan bien con unos drivers xpro de 15'' 100w(super chinos copia de los PW3) al punto de darle una respuesta de frecuencia  de 40 a 500hz que es maravillosa....preguntaria..a el woofer eminence no le causaria ningun daño colocarlo en una caja igual a esta para cortarlo a 200 300hz.. y que tire solamente bajos..pega terrible la caja con los parlantes chinos pero quiero saber que tal puede andar con las cajas sugeridas por el fabricante...


----------

